# One-Way Car Rentals



## copyace (May 31, 2008)

I'll be picking up my new X3 at the end of August -- no date scheduled as yet. From the way it looks, Chicago to GSP will cost way more than Chicago to some other nearby city. I've never rented a car one way before; is there any rent a car company that's cheaper at this for drops at GSP?


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Fly to Charlotte or Atlanta and rent a one-way to Greenville. Call Avis, Hertz, Enterprise, Budget etc. and get their rates. Drop it off the same day and take the Courtesy Van from GSP to the hotel.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I just flew to Charlotte from Baltimore and dropped a rental off at GSP where the Marriott picked us up. I found an AirTran flight for $99 I think the rental was about $140. With two of us, I couldn't have gotten it done for that if we had flown to GSP directly. It's a very easy drive from CLT to GSP.

Make sure you call the Marriott and let them come and pick you up in one of the BMWs they have. That's what they are there to do!

Have fun!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Use this:

http://www.carrentals.com/

The best car rentals rate search engine site I've seen thus far.

I've done quite a bit of One-Way rental and prices varies and there isn't a specific company that is consistently better than the other. Your best bet is to use the link above and get a price from ALL of them 

Good luck!!

beewang


----------



## satellite (May 29, 2008)

i just did my pdc delivery. i flew from philly to atlanta for $99 on airtran and rented a compact car from alamo for $50 from atlanta to greenville airport. then had the marriott pick me up.

the price for a flight from philly to greenville was $280, it was much cheaper to go from philly to altlanta, then to greenville.


----------



## liplop (Mar 23, 2008)

beewang said:


> Use this:
> 
> http://www.carrentals.com/
> 
> ...


Thank you, Beewang. The website is great. I just reserved a one way car rental with Hertz after seeing the prices on this website. $45/ per day, from Rockville, MD to GSP.


----------



## Mysticblue325i (Oct 31, 2003)

liplop said:


> Thank you, Beewang. The website is great. I just reserved a one way car rental with Hertz after seeing the prices on this website. $45/ per day, from Rockville, MD to GSP.


$45???? That's a great deal!


----------



## copyace (May 31, 2008)

> I just reserved a one way car rental with Hertz after seeing the prices on this website. $45/ per day, from Rockville, MD to GSP.


$45? Wow! Best I've been able to come up with so far on Friday August 28 is $79 one way CLT to GSP with National; all the rates on carrentals.com are over $100. Is there a special Hertz code you used?


----------



## MikeMidd (Jan 27, 2008)

Just to tag team on this, that is a really good rental car rate. For some reason they are outrageous right now - I've gotten 20-30$ rentals thru places like Priceline, but the lowest I could find was around 70$/day from CLT, with most companies wanting in the 80s-90s$.


----------

